
This cryptocurrency mining rig can also heat your home – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/3/9/17100068/qarnot-qc-1-cryptocurrency-mining-rig-heater-home-electricity-ethereum
======
Rotdhizon
That sounds like a security nightmare in the making.

A few years from now - "Cryptocurrency mining heater rig found to have secret
backdoor" or "cryptocurrency mining heater rig companion app suffers breach"

The idea is neat, but it isn't necessarily useful. Notice the company did not
comment about the power usage, making me think it probably costs enough to the
point of the rig barely making even a few dollars profit per month.

